# Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?



## damdam05 (8. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal Fragen, um wieviel Gramm und länge ein Karpfen bei natürlicher Nahrungsaufnahme pro Jahr im Mittel wächst.

Habe vor unseren 900m2 Teich mit Karpfen zu besetzen (15 - 18 cm) und bin am Überlegen, wann ich mit den ersten leckeren 2 KG Karpfen rechnen kann


----------



## Fischpaule (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*

Moin
Das kommt sehr stark auf die Besatzdichte, die Temperatur und die Bonität (Ertragsfähigkeit) des Teiches an, wenn du eine durchschnittliche Bonität hast und im Sommer auch mal mehr als 25°C im Teich sind bzw. du auch nur geringe Mengen von deinen, mit 15-18cm recht kleinen, K2 besetzt hast, hast du nach zwei Sommern Fische, die gut über 2kg haben... 
Besser ist es, du besorgst dir vernünftige K2 (so um die 350-400g/Stück), die du Mitte April bis Anfang Mai besetzt dann kannst du schon im Herbst gute Fische ernten...

#h


----------



## damdam05 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*

Hallo,

der Teich ist im Schnitt 1,5 m tief. Wieviele K1 oder K2 würdert Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## raffaelo35 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*

Man sagt ohne zusatzliche fütterung bei einer ertragsklasse 1 kann man an die 500 K2 auf einen hektar setzen. Wenn du aber zusätzlich noch die naturnahrung förderst dann würde auch mehr gehen. In deinem falle würde ich sagen 900 gm = 50 K2. Wenn du beifüfferst also noch zusatznahrung einbringst dann könntest du auch etwas mehr setzen. Vorraussetzung ist aber eine gute teichpflege. Was wichtig ist ist auch  der sauerstoffwert  in deinem weiher...am besten früh um 3 -4  Uhr messen da sind die werte am geringsten. Was auch wichtig ist regelmäßiges kalken des weihers. Da dein weiher 1.5 meter tief ist solltest du das bodenwasser abziehen damit du eine gute wärme im weiher hast. Karpfen lieben es warm. ein beispiel aus israel: die produzieren speisefähige karpfen innerhalb von 12 monaten. Ich habe mal einen versuch unternommen was geht an maximalen besatz und minimale fläche.

Fläche war 5000 gm - besatz war 5000 K2 mit einem stückgewicht 250gr - 280 gr. Es wurde die naturnahrung extrem gefördert. Es wurde täglich mit getreide gefüttert. Die sauerstoffwerte wurden bestmöglich gehalten.
Ergebnis war am ende des jahres. Abfischgewicht das stück zwischen 1300 gr - 1500 gr. Verlust 11 Fische durch frühlingsvirämie.

.

raffaelo


----------



## Fischpaule (9. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Fläche war 5000 gm - besatz war 5000 K2 mit einem stückgewicht 250gr - 280 gr. Es wurde die naturnahrung extrem gefördert. Es wurde täglich mit getreide gefüttert. Die sauerstoffwerte wurden bestmöglich gehalten.
> Ergebnis war am ende des jahres. Abfischgewicht das stück zwischen 1300 gr - 1500 gr. Verlust 11 Fische durch frühlingsvigrämie.
> 
> raffaelo



Moin raffaelo

Ich hatte gerade mächtig zu tun, mir den Bären von der Schulter zu schupsen, den du uns hier versuchst aufzubinden...

ich nehme mal an, dass du mit "gm" eigentlich "qm" meinst und damit m²
Und nun willst du uns erzählen, das du 7Tonnen, also 14 Tonnen/ha  aus deinem Teich abgefischt hast und das ganze auch noch mit Getreidezufütterung und zur Krönung noch eine geradezu fabelhafte Verlustquote von 0,22% ? - dies ist in einem freien Teich nicht möglich, auch nicht in Israel, obwohl da die Bedingungen als ideal gelten.
Bitte nehme es mir bitte nicht übel, dass ich dich auf Grund dieser Aussage auch in Zukunft nicht ernst nehmen kann...
Vielleicht hast du ja noch was zur Aufklärung beizutragen (aber bitte keine neuen Märchen), dann tue das...

Ansonsten noch einen schönen Tag und sei vorsichtig, dass dir nicht mal ne lange Nase wächst

Ach so, und was ist bitte "frühlingsvigrämie" ?,
du meintest doch sicher Frühlingsvirämie oder?
Aber vielleicht ist deine auch eine neue Krankheit - so zu sagen eine durch Viren hervorgerufene Migräne - könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die Migräne deiner Fische sicher von anderen Dingen herrührt - Entschuldigung aber das konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen....


@damdam05

Wenn du völlig ohne Zufütterung und Düngung arbeiten und trotzdem solch einen hohen Stückzuwachs erreichen möchtest, musst du sehr dünn besetzten. Bei deinen 900m² wären das also inkl. der 10% einzurechnenden Verluste rund 20 K2 um 350g/Stück.
Das klingt zwar wenig, aber es sind nunmal nur 900m² und da ist auch nur eine gewisse Menge an natürlichem Futter für die Fische drin.
Wenn du mehr Fische besetzt - und das könntest du in einem gewissen engen Rahmen machen, würden die abgefischten Fische eben nicht so groß werden, wie von dir gewünscht.

#h


----------



## raffaelo35 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*

Da fischpaule hier ja der alles wisser zu sein scheint  muss ich ihn jetzt doch mal verbessern. Da fischpaule ja fischwirt ist hat er sicher das buch " lehrbuch der teichwirtschaft gelesen" das standardwerk für fischwirte, da steht es schön beschrieben bei einer extensiven nutzung eines weihers kannst du pro hektar 500 k2 setzen mit einem stückgewicht von 250 gr. Also auf deine weihergröße  entspricht das  knapp 50  k2 mit einem stückgewicht von 250 gr. die verluste bereits eingerechnet ( die betragen im normalfalle 5 %  nicht 10 % wie er schreibt) füttere noch etwas getreide zu und du hast im herbst wunderschöne k3. Was du unbedingt machen solltest ist die naturnahrung fördern ( wenn du deinen weiher mähst lass das grass trocknen und schmeisse pro woche eine längsseite davon rein) dass heu zersetzt sich und gibt wunderbare wasserflöhe und kleingetier sowie rotarien grundnahurng für die wasserflöhe.

Frag weiter wenn du hilfe brauchst fischpaule hilft gerne oder auch ich.|krach:

raffaelo


----------



## olafjans (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*

@Raffaelo35

Also ohne da jetzt Benzin ins Feuer giessen zu wollen, aber irgendwas stimmt bei Deiner Rechnung nicht, bzw. sie ist, wenn so gewollt wie dargestellt, etwas irreführend.

Du hast geschrieben "...Fläche war 5000 gm - besatz war 5000 K2 mit einem stückgewicht 250gr - 280 gr...."

Schreibst aber gleichzeitig von einem Lehrbuch, in dem steht "...pro hektar 500 k2 setzen mit einem stückgewicht von 250 gr. ..."

Da ein Hektar ja bekanntlich 10.000 m² sind, wäre das ja die 20fache Menge auf dein Besispiel mit 5000m².

Hast Du dich da vertippt, oder ist das nur ein extrem Beispiel?


----------



## Fischpaule (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*

@raffaelo
Moin
Sicher hast du recht mit der Aussage, das dies so im Buch von Schäperclaus steht - nur sollte man etwas besser auf die Randbedingungen schauen - DamDam05 (übrigens was für ein lustiger Name - wie kommt man denn darauf#c#h) möchte im Herbst Fische von 2kg! Stückgewicht abfischen - und das wird ohne extra Maßnahmen wie Düngung und Kalkung bei einer Besatzdichte von 500k2/ha nicht zu erreichen sein und selbst mit diesen Maßnahmen ist es ohne Fütterung sehr unsicher - es gibt nunmal nur eine Gewisse Menge an Naturnahrung und diese lässt sich auch nur in gewissen Grenzen erhöhen - da sich alle Fische diese vorhandene Nahrung teilen müssen, nimmt die Abfischstückmasse mit zunehmender Besatzdichte ab - dieses würde sich zwar in einem gewissen Rahmen durch Zufütterung kompensieren lassen - aber das war von DamDam nicht erwünscht...
Was die Stückverluste angeht, so sind die bei extensiver Haltung, zumindest bei gut konditionierten Fischen und geringen Besatzzahlen, in der Tat gering und können sogar unter 5% liegen allerdings können sie auch mal schnell auf oder über 20% ansteigen -  die Praxis ist etwas anderes als die Theorie und man rechnet nunmal in der Praxis im dritten Produktionsjahr mit 10% - und das wird auch so bleiben, da ist es egal was in irgendwelchen Lehrbüchern steht, dies sind langjährige Erfahrungswerte (wobei ich hier das zwar etwas veraltete aber meist immernoch gültige Werk von Schäperclaus keinesfalls schlecht machen möchte, es ist durchaus immernoch als Standartwerk, zumindest für die Hobbyfischzucht, zu betrachten)


----------



## Fischpaule (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*



olafjans schrieb:


> @Raffaelo35
> 
> Also ohne da jetzt Benzin ins Feuer giessen zu wollen, aber irgendwas stimmt bei Deiner Rechnung nicht, bzw. sie ist, wenn so gewollt wie dargestellt, etwas irreführend.
> 
> ...



Er beschreibt mit der Angabe aus dem Buch und seiner zwei unterschiedliche Produktionsmethoden - das eine, eine extensive Produktion ohne Zufütterung (nach Schäperclaus 500k2/ha) und das andere eine Variante mit Zufütterung von Gereide (nach raffaelo35 10000K2/ha |supergri ) - in der Realität sind es übrigens normalerweise bis 1200K2/ha... dann gäbe es noch eine intensive Variante, mit Pelletzufütterung bzw. die intensivste Variante mit Pelletzufütterung und Belüftung, bei der tatsächlich in unseren geographischen Breiten Hektarerträge bis 20 Tonnen erreicht werden können...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Er beschreibt mit der Angabe aus dem Buch und seiner zwei unterschiedliche Produktionsmethoden - das eine, eine extensive Produktion ohne Zufütterung (nach Schäperclaus 500k2/ha) und das andere eine Variante mit Zufütterung von Gereide (nach raffaelo35 10000K2/ha |supergri ) - in der Realität sind es übrigens normalerweise bis 1200K2/ha... dann gäbe es noch eine intensive Variante, mit Pelletzufütterung bzw. die intensivste Variante mit Pelletzufütterung und Belüftung, bei der tatsächlich in unseren geographischen Breiten Hektarerträge bis 20 Tonnen erreicht werden können...


Die 20to pro Hektar sind in unseren Breitengraden tatsächlich wohl noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, 40 to sind auch möglich - zu DDR-Zeiten noch so passiert (habe einen glaubhaften Augenzeugenbericht darüber gehört). 


Allerdings nur in den Kühltürmen der Kraftwerke (ganzjährig 28 Grad).   

#h


----------



## Syntac (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Karpfen?*

Hallo Damdam05 |wavey:

habe auch ne kleine Hobby-teichanlage, und mich daher auch vor kurzem intensiv mit dem Thema Karpfenbesatz / Stückzahl / Futtermenge und Zuwachs befasst. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind Fachbücher, wie auch "Der Teichwirt" von Gerstner, auf jeden Fall eine gute Grundlage um sich Grundkenntnisse anzueignen und, bezugnehmend auf Deine Frage, grobe Richtlinien zu erhalten. 
Nur leider nicht mehr, und nicht weniger.
Zusätzlich ist es natürlich hilfreich, sich auch Erfahrungwerte zu holen, hierbei hat mir Fischpaule schon oft geholfen (Danke nochmal |wavey: !), nicht zuletzt weil er eben vom Fach ist. 

Generell ist aber einfach jeder Teich ein eigenständiges Biotop, und nicht in ein Raster zu packen, dafür spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren mit rein. 
Würde im Zweifelsfall lieber ein paar weniger besetzen, und mich langsam rantasten, um für Deinen Teich Deine eigenen individuellen Erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
Habe vor kurzem auch paar K2 gesetzt um die 20 cm besetzt, und rechne im Herbst nächsten Jahres so mit 2,5 - 3 Pfund.
(Wobei in meinem Karpfenteich alleine von der Temperatur her nicht die optimalen Bedingungen herrschen...)

Grüße, Harry


----------

